# Long haired tabby needs new home



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am cross-posting this on behalf of someone over on MSE

Chloe is a striking long haired 5 year old tabby girl who is up to date with all shots etc, perfectly house trained as she currently lives in a flat but does like outdoor access as she was previously used to a garden. She is not fussy with food eating a mix of quality wet and dry.
She loves human attention with lots of cuddles and kisses, can tolerate other cats but cannot get on at all with the dog of the household even though the dog is completely cat friendly.
Her present owner says she would be an ideal only cat companion for someone who is home a lot as she is very attentive.
She is presently based in East London but I am willing to help with transport if needed.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Bumping this up as poor Chloe really is unhappy sharing her current home with a DOG. She has had an unsettled year, dumped by her previous owner who is the ex of the woman now having to re-home her. Chloe was originally their shared cat but the ex refused to hand her over at the time of the relationship break up....only to dump her a year later when the points had been scored!
She is a very beautiful cat, her present owner describes her as having the look of a Norwegian forest cat about her, and wants nothing more than a human to love and snuggle up to.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

are they still looking maybe a pic would help


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Did she find a home?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Lumboo said:


> Did she find a home?


No, Chloe is still spending her days hiding from the dog of the household, although her owner reports there have maybe been some slight improvements it is far from ideal.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Are you looking for temp or perm home, i may be able to help out temporarily but i do have 5 cats so how is she with cats


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She is looking for a permanent home as I understand it....there is no danger of her being thrown out as the owner is very caring.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

awww well thats good have you posted on the animal lifeline site


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you think Chloe would be OK sharing her home with two cats?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is the same cat as this one posted on our site
View topic - Chloe, 5.5 yo semi long haired tabby • Animal Lifeline UK

Chole lives with other cats at the moment and seems fine with them she just doesn't like the dog.


----------

